# ALMOST THERE!! 1959 western flyer golden flyer



## 1959WFGF (Sep 17, 2014)

I am getting my fathers 1959 western flyer golden flyer restored for him. I have it at a restoration shop in Dallas, TX currently. His original bike was found in one of his old barns, but only half of it was there (picture below). Then I had to purchase another 1959 Golden flyer to complete my fathers bicycle (picture below). The original tires on the purchased bicycle will not be able to be used due to the side walls having cracks in them. I am also in need of the the rear taillight to complete my fathers bicycle. 

PARTS NEEDED TO COMPLETE:

-(2) Davis deluxe white wall 26 x 1.75 tires 
-Rear taillight (picture below from the internet)

If anyone has these items for sale, or could get me in contact with anyone that has these items for sale, could you please let me know? It will be greatly appreciated. You can PM me, or email me at jpshigoda@gmail.com

Thanks so much,
Jason


----------



## partsguy (Sep 22, 2014)

I'll tell you a dirty, naughty little secret...hehehe....the tail lights for the Golden Flyer, Cosmic Flyer, Spacliner, Silver Jet, Silver King, etc were ALL built by Delta. The only difference is the rear mounting tab on the battery tray, though I think only Huffy had them switched around.

The lens for this bike has also been seen on Spaceliners, I've seen them on eBay fairly frequently listed as such.

Good luck!


----------



## 1959WFGF (Sep 30, 2014)

*Thank you*

Thanks for the info!!!!!!


----------



## halfatruck (Sep 30, 2014)

Like Classicfan says these are interchangeable (I think), this seller has them on Ebay now and again (I think they reproduce them).
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Bic...346?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5b05d0ca82


----------



## 1959WFGF (Oct 1, 2014)

Great info, thanks!! They seem to go fast


----------



## drabe (Oct 4, 2014)

Hey Jason,
If you wind up with an extra seat let me know, I just picked up a Golden Flyer and its missing the correct seat. And in the past some bonehead cut off the back half of my rack, so I'm looking for one too!


----------



## cadillacbike (Oct 7, 2014)

*golden flyer*

Looking good!


----------



## 1959WFGF (Oct 7, 2014)

Will do drabe


----------



## drabe (Oct 19, 2014)

Hey Jason, unbelievably I just picked up another Golden Flyer right in my neighborhood this weekend that has the correct seat but is missing the rear rack! I'll post picks on another thread.


----------

